# How do I clean old tracks?



## Rock022 (Jan 2, 2017)

Hello all. 

I received a lot of used tracks. Some look corroded, some are covered in a green/blue color. 

How do I effectively clean the tracks. There are over 40 tracks to clean. I am told they are Brass.

Thank you.


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

Brasso has been around for years but if you don't have any, try ketchup. Let it sit for a couple minutes and then wash it of and polish.


----------



## J.C. (Dec 24, 2016)

as op said brasso or any brass type polish , vinegar will also work soak cotton rag in it and scrub away, will say if the verdigris is to the flaking off stage I would toss track as it will have some pitting .


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*Cleaning ho track?*

To clean ho track/brass/ or nickel silver. Try burnishing with the
rough-fer side of a piece of Masonite board.And then follow
up with a alcohol" wipe-over" with a soft absorbent cloth.
The idea here is to-polish the rails away from any oxidation
without deeply gouging/scratching the top of the rails.
A light conductive type oil I think may work also. The name
of the exact product escapes me now though.
:smilie_daumenpos:Good luck cleaning your rails Now!
Regards,tr1


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Some good advise there for cleaning brass track but my advise would be to junk it. I suspect it was very cheap and you thought it'd be worth a go.

If you can ever get it to work reliably maintaining it will be a chore. Nickel silver track is just so cheap it's really not worth trying to cut corners. Track is the rockbed of your railroad (sorry for the pun Rock) so get the best you can.


----------



## Rock022 (Jan 2, 2017)

I understand Cycleops. Now that you explained it, it makes sense.

I was looking for a speed control, someone here offered his old stuff with it. He sent me two speed controllers and a whole bunch of old tracks for little money. I am planing to use it for now, just to get the train running on something, and try to spark the interest in the family. 

I was thinking of using CLR and Water to clean the tracks. Dump them in a bucket for a few minutes, then dry quick.

I guess my next question would be, what are good tracks?


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

Nickel-silver flex.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

ME (http://www.microengineering.com/) code 83 rail and CV ties (http://www.cvmw.com/). Search for good prices, direct from the manufacture is not necessarily the cheapest. Peco turnouts (better to make your own however). The ME rail and CV ties is a very easy way to lay rail, making turnouts is very rewarding, but does take some time. Look here to see some easy ways to do your own turnouts (http://www.proto87.com/Proto87_Fast_n_Easy_turnouts_and_track.html) they use the CV tie turnouts.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Lemonhawk's suggestion isn't bad, but you're probably not aware that he is suggesting laying your own track rather than using prefabricated stuff from a factory.

Personally, I like MicroEngineering code 83 flex track and Walthers Shinohara turnouts.

As far as cleaning track that is that badly corroded, i would try Filtz metal polish followed by denatured alcohol.


----------



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

*Track*

Track is like everything else. It all works,just some like first class,others like parcel post. I`ve used Brass track and liked it. It worked for me. Every piece of track you get,regardless the name,will need tweaking,and involve how it is laid. Like a chevy and a mercedes,they both do the same thing. But they need tweaking,also. Rock,if you believe everything your read,youre younger than I think. There`s good advice here. To start out ,first you need to see if model trains is what you want to do. The interest may play out in a few months. Then you would be fortunate to get pennies on your dollars for what you pay big bucks for.

My motto is : Don`t believe anything you read and only half of what you see and hear. Experence is the best teacher.

,Have fun.If I can help let me know.,Sanepilot


----------



## Rock022 (Jan 2, 2017)

Well, I used CRL [Calcium, Lime and Rust] and water. It cleaned them up pretty good. Only two or three look bad.

I only connected a few of them to test it out. 

However, sometimes there where sparks under the train. Is that ok?


----------



## J.C. (Dec 24, 2016)

no rails are not clean enough, I'm a firm believer in Wahl clipper oil in very small amounts , what I use is a Masonite square and put 5 or 6 drops on Wahl on it and push it ahead of loco if I haven't run in some time,


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Final cleaning*



Rock022 said:


> Well, I used CRL [Calcium, Lime and Rust] and water. It cleaned them up pretty good. Only two or three look bad.
> 
> I only connected a few of them to test it out.
> 
> However, sometimes there where sparks under the train. Is that ok?


Rock022;

The sparks are likely caused by poor electrical contact from the rails to the wheels. Either, or both, could still be dirty. 
I would first clean the rails with a rag wet with Alcohol. This will remove any left over CLR cleaner, and the last of the dirt. Try cleaning the locomotive's wheels with a Q-tip soaked with alcohol. Cleaning both rails, and wheels, should help. If the train runs better, and without sparks, then you have succeeded. To keep things running smoothly you could wipe the rails with LPS-1 on a rag. This is an electrically conductive, silicone spray. It has worked very well for me. 









good luck;

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## NAJ (Feb 19, 2016)

This is what I use to clean my track every couple of month's and then rubbing alcohol.
Used this to clean the Christmas layout that sat in an unheated garage for a year with mostly Brass track and has worked great for me.
Also still have the one I bought back in 75/76.

https://www.hobbytown.com/railroad-..._vwa0OXqJWFN0y1j0btXfmfwEdLu27z7L0aAr258P8HAQ


----------



## Rock022 (Jan 2, 2017)

Alright, I will do some more cleaning soon. Will post the results when I am done. Everything I have is used, including the loco. I never cleaned the loco.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

The loco may also need to be cleaned out and relubricated.


----------



## Rock022 (Jan 2, 2017)

How do I lubricate the loco? 

I just cleaned the wheels, and they where very dirty. I thought it had a rubber ring, but it was just dirt.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

They may indeed have 'rubber rings', they are traction tyres to give better hauling. They sometimes perish on older locos and need to be replaced. Can be difficult to find the right sizes, don't worry you can use bullfrogsnot.What the hell is that?
http://www.bullfrogsnot.com/faq.asp
The sparking might indicate a complete clean out and overhaul is nessecary as CTV says.


----------



## Rock022 (Jan 2, 2017)

I doubt that is was a "rubber ring" It was clearly dirt. 

I started to use "never dull" which polishes metals. I also use the Dremel to help me clean the surface. After, I use isopropyl alcohol and clean the surface until no residue is shown in the napkin. 

I placed the train after I cleaned it, and the newly clean tracks, and there are no sparks. I still have a lot of track to go trough. 


But the loco sounds a bit rough. How do I lubricate the loco?


----------



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

*cleaning*

Hi,all... Rock,what I do for a engine that I think is dirty is go buy you a spray of electronic contact cleaner like for radio and tv. Hold the engine upside down over a trash can and spray the heck out of it inside the case. Turn over on wheels and let sit for 30 minutes. Relubricate everything lightly and try it. Works for me. A These folks will suggest what they use to clean and lubricate. I also go over my tracks once in a while with a MR Clean white kitchen eraser and 91 % alcohol. good grade of motor oil is what I use.


Hope this helps,enjoy the hobby,sanepilot


----------



## RonthePirate (Sep 9, 2015)

I just tried my very first sampling of Bullfrog Snot.
Cycleops, I'm here to say that stuff WORKS! I put it on my steel drivers and whoosh.......right up the hill.
No spin that I could see.

I put it on the rubber traction tires. Yes, BFS says you can do it, but not ideal.
BULL......frog. It worked just as good as on the steel wheels.

I am now converted to The Holy Order of Bullfrog.
No I won't be reverting any time soon.


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

Get some cotton rags, and a small bottle of methyl hydrate (also known as isoprophyl alcohol). Does an amazing job, and doesn't harm the tracks in any way. Available at your local paint store.

-J.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

RonthePirate said:


> I just tried my very first sampling of Bullfrog Snot.
> Cycleops, I'm here to say that stuff WORKS! I put it on my steel drivers and whoosh.......right up the hill.
> No spin that I could see.
> 
> ...


The only real issue with BFS (as you call it) is the extremely short shelf life. I'm told you can extend it somewhat by putting masking tape around the joint between the cap and the bottle.


----------

